# How bad is green tripe, smell wise? And what kind of consistency does it have?



## Mog

Hi,

I know green tripe is supposed to smell bad... I've read some posts where people only prepare and serve it outside! lol 

I went and bought a case of blue ridge gt and the first chub should be defrosted today and I'll feed Max some with his dinner tonight.

So how bad does it really smell? Am I going to gag? I baked calf liver in the oven for treats and I thought that was pretty unpleasant, but not horrible. 

Also, what kind of consistency is the tripe? Is it firm? Is it slushy? It looks mushy through the packaging. I'm trying to figure out the best way to package it.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl

It smells like a fresh spring morning.... in a cow barn. The consistency is similar to ground beef, but it is grainy and because there isn't fat to keep it together, usually won't pack like ground beef. 
When you stab open that chub, make sure it doesn't spurt juice on you! 
There is usually some juice in the mix. 
I get it in 2# deli containers, much easier to deal with than those chubs.


----------



## qbchottu

I mix one 5lb chub breeder's choice beef, one 5lb chub tripe, some organ meat, about 5lbs ground veg in a large bucket - I use my hands (easier for me, but probably gross if you are squeamish about this sort of thing) - I suppose you can use a large spoon. I package them into Tupperware containers and freeze them. I take out a couple at a time as needed and make another batch when I am out. 

You can do the same with just the tripe - defrost, pack into plastic containers, freeze, and defrost as needed. If you are sensitive to texture and "animal" smells, you might have issues with tripe...

But you can get over it - your dog will thank you


----------



## Mrs.K

Oooh, I just saw that they have Pancreas. That is exactly what I used to cut up as a Teenager for our dogs and why I have no issues with rotten smells. 

We used to have a 40 gallon bin full of pancreas, intestines, tracheas, and I was the one feeding the dogs, so reaching into the bin and pulling out whatever you got your hands on was my job and then feed it to the dogs. 

The smell isn't as bad. If you can't stand it put some Vick under your nose.


----------



## NancyJ

I have gagged cutting up tripe and I work a cadaver dog and that does not really bother me...........

It helped me to have it semi-frozen (mine was in a plastic sausage type tube) and cut it up into slices. ............ I did clean out an entire fresh deer stomach once though that was pretty nasty-did not want the dogs to get the corn.


----------



## Mog

Thanks for the replies, pretty much what I was expecting  All I can get here is the Blue Ridge, which comes in the 2lb chubs. It should still be a little semi-frozen when I get home. I'll try and slice if I can. If not, I have small tupperware containers I was going to pack it into and freeze.

Nancy, I've been thinking about what you said... and now I'm a little concerned! lol I think I'll stick tissues in my nose, pack it up and then see what the house smells like after... rather than being bold and just seeing how bad it is. Either way, I'll make sure it's long after I eat anything


----------



## Mrs.K

jocoyn said:


> I have gagged cutting up tripe and I work a cadaver dog and that does not really bother me...........
> 
> It helped me to have it semi-frozen (mine was in a plastic sausage type tube) and cut it up into slices. ............ I did clean out an entire fresh deer stomach once though that was pretty nasty-did not want the dogs to get the corn.


It's a different smell. The only smell that sort of comes close to it is rotten Placenta. It doesn't bother me, but then again, I grew up doing it.


----------



## andreaB

I just got fresh tripe I was preparing myself for awful smell but really it was not bad. My husband sometimes make soup from bleached tripe and talk about smell,terrible!!!!! Whole house stinks worst than enything our dog eats.


----------



## Saphire

Link for my post on green tripe 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3254554

I don't know about he frozen ground blocks buy i am guessig it will smell nasty too. My pup eats his 1lb pieces outside.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway

You get used to the smell. The place I get mine grinds it, but there's also some digested grass left in it.


----------



## Saphire

I won't ever get used to it.


----------



## Lucy323

I believe I picked up some faint hints of dairy barn notes in the bouquet when I was breaking up a chub last weekend...  I'm sure it varies from chub to chub/maker to maker, but I didn't think it was *that* powerful of a smell. But then again, I grew up on a farm. 



Mog said:


> Hi,
> 
> So how bad does it really smell? Am I going to gag? I baked calf liver in the oven for treats and I thought that was pretty unpleasant, but not horrible.


Okay, IMO, calf liver treats baking in the oven has to be WAY worse. Way, way worse, in fact. If you can handle that, I think you'll be good with the tripe!


----------



## wolfy dog

You'll get used to it when you see how much the dogs love that stuff.
I have given a litter of pups chunks of tripe; it tuned them into little wolves and I swear they thought they killed it personally.


----------



## Mog

So... last night, I'm making Maximus's dinner and get the chub out in the sink. I have two rubbermaid containers to toss it in as quick as I can to avoid from gagging. I cut an inch off of the tub, figuring I would give that much to Max to see how he likes it. 

Thanks for the tip Jane, it did squirt out, but I was properly prepared with some paper towels! 

So, I hold my breath, top off Max's dish with the tripe and put it down (holding my breath the entire time). He loved it as expected 

I make it back to the sink and can't hold my breath any more, so decide to man up and see how bad it is... well... I was shocked, I barely even noticed the smell! lol
I stood there waiting for it... and nothing... a little meaty smell, but that was it. So being a guy, I had to put it up to my nose (maybe 3 inches) and take a whiff... and still nothing! 

Sorry, wish the story was more exciting  But I'm really surprised as I was expecting the worst! Maybe the smell varies by vendor? I have the Blue Ridge Tripe and can't complain at all about it. 

Lucy, I agree 100%. The calf liver treats baking in the oven were way worse! The house stunk for 2 days... this stuff, I can live with, but pup may not be getting any more dried liver treats  Unless it's a nice day and I can open all the windows.


----------



## stealle

I don't get what all the fuss is about. Like you, Mog, I was scared to bring green tripe into my home out of fear that my house would wreak like a barn for hours afterwards. I too was pleasantly surprised that the smell is not that terrible. It does smell a bit like cow manure, but I only smell it while it's right under my nose. I feed mine thawed; it's not necessary to feed it frozen to hide the smell. I get mine from mypetcarnivore in 2lb. deli containers, frozen. I let it thaw for several days in the fridge before I feed it. There is no lingering smell in the house after the dogs eat it and I have resealed the deli container. 

I can't help but think that the smell might have something to do with the freshness of the green tripe. Have you all seen the video from the TV show "Dirty Jobs" about green tripe from greentripe.com? 

Here is the youtube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xKZdW8Z7zw If you notice, even the host of the show is smelling the fresh green tripe (not frozen). He just joking around about it smelling bad, but he's putting it right up to his nose and he's not gagging or anything. But, check out the video at 1:10, they find some tripe that has gone bad. Now, you see a real reaction! No joking around... the stale green tripe obviously stinks!

I can't imagine anyone literally gagging over the smell of the green tripe I feed my dogs.


----------



## Saphire

I don't know what to tell you. I picked up fresh green tripe just hours out of the cow. One massive 24lb piece in a plastic bag. The smell on the way home was unbearable. Cutting it up outside made the entire area around my house smell and yes I was gagging. I have never bought ground frozen chunks or canned tripe so I cannot compare the smell.
I now have 1lb pieces that I feed outside. My pup shakes and rips it up until gone, no chance he will ever have the opportunity to spray my walls and ceilings in house with tripe remnants. Afkter he is done eeating, I can smell it on his fur for hours.
I will do it again when I run out but I won't be looking forward to it.


----------



## carmspack

Sapphire , I will be looking forward to it though .


----------



## Saphire

Lol Carmen....
With all you have done for me, I will get you a full one and even cut it up for you.

Cathy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle

Well, yes, you got the freshest green tripe you can get. Which is great, but I'd never feed it in strips unless I planned on bathing them everytime they ate it. I don't want that smell in my home. 

The stuff I get is lightly rinsed. It is coarse ground and in deli containers. I can fed them inside every meal. There is never a mess in the house or on the dogs. Sure, they will lack some of the dental benefits since it is already ground. Since it is lightly rinsed, I do put back some of the greens by topping it with feed-sentials and some additional sprirulina and chlorella. But this coarse ground ready to feed is very convenient. I wouldn't feed canned ever.


----------



## blackshep

Green Beef Tripe - 2lb Tub - Bold Raw

I let it thaw in the fridge for a couple of days, then it's good to go. I add it to the bowl last, so I don't have to smell it as long. lol

I buy this type and it's not too bad. It doesn't smell great and the texture is pretty gross and weird, but it's tolerable! I just put a heaping spoonful in each meal.


----------



## andreaB

andreaB said:


> I just got fresh tripe I was preparing myself for awful smell but really it was not bad.
> 
> Ok have to rewrite my post. I got another tripe from different source and OH MY GOD!!!!. This one stinks awful , I stink awful and whole house stinks awful.But still won't give up on it.


----------



## Mog

*laughing*

Glad I bought a case at one time. So I'm good for 8 months 

I'll stay with the Blue Ridge... for $3.10 for a 2lb chub, think it's a decent price and the smell is definitely tolerable


----------



## Saphire

I pay $10 for a full 25lb piece.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog

I'll pay twice as much for the non gag variety


----------

